# Real Madrid - Schalke 04. 10 Marzo 2015, ore 20.45. Tv Sky.



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2015)

Martedì 10 Marzo torna la Champions League.Il Real giocherà in casa contro la squadra tedesca dello Schalke. La squadra di Ancelotti sembra avere problemi in Liga, dopo la sconfitta per 1-0 contro l'Atletich Bilbao, i Blancos hanno perso la prima posizione del campionato.

In Cl, però, fino ad ora hanno vinto tutte le partite. L'andata degli ottavi fini 0-2 e la qualificazione dovrebbe essere cosa chiusa


Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire il match su Sky Sport 

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2015)

up


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2015)

va beh dai una formalità


----------



## Snake (10 Marzo 2015)

partita interessante solo per vedere se ronaldo batte il record di messi, lo scenario è ideale, gioca in casa contro una squadra di disperati


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Marzo 2015)

4-1 il golletto lo schalke glielo fa


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Marzo 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> partita interessante solo per vedere se ronaldo batte il record di messi, lo scenario è ideale, gioca in casa contro una squadra di disperati



di che record parli, quello dei 5 gol in una partita?


----------



## Snake (10 Marzo 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> di che record parli, quello dei 5 gol in una partita?



il record in champions, sta a -2


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Marzo 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> il record in champions, sta a -2



ah, 2 gol li fa sicuro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> partita interessante solo per vedere se ronaldo batte il record di messi, lo scenario è ideale, gioca in casa contro una squadra di disperati



Tanto poi l'altro lo supera fra 7 giorni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Marzo 2015)

Domenica sarò al Bernabeu


...e se mi beccassi una panolada da vivo ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Marzo 2015)

Che crollo il Real.... 
Tra campionato e CL rischiano seriamente la catastrofe sportiva.


----------



## Doctore (10 Marzo 2015)

che disastro il real


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2015)

2-2 Ronaldo

Ma il portiere dello Schalke è vero o un cartone?


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2015)

doppietta di Ronaldo scontata


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Marzo 2015)

Pessima partita di Cristiano, ma l'ha pucciata due volte da vero campionissimo.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> 2-2 Ronaldo
> 
> Ma il portiere dello Schalke è vero o un cartone?



Si sarà un cartone..uno delle tante comparse di Holly e Benji.. quello che prende gol da Bruce Harper


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2015)

benzema 3-2


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2015)

3-3

Real didastroso comunque


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2015)

mah a me sta partita sembra una farsa da ufficio indagini


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2015)

Ma cosa fa sto Real?


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2015)

Allo Schalke basta un gol per passare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2015)

Incredibile.


----------



## BB7 (10 Marzo 2015)

Hunteelar ha tante lacune ma una tecnica di tiro assurda


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2015)

Finirà 4-4


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2015)

Che vergogna il Real


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2015)

La partita di stasera conferma che il Real non vincerà di nuovo la Champions. Il vincitore di quest'anno uscirà tra Bayern e Chelsea.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Marzo 2015)

babba bia, chissà che strizza carletto.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2015)

Sto Don Matteo si sta confermando sottovalutato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2015)

Cmq Di Matteo è un grande.


----------



## ralf (10 Marzo 2015)

Comunque Meyer gran bel giocatore...


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2015)

Il Real uscirà ai quarti. Contro la Juventus.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2015)

Pazzesca la partita che è andato a fare lo Schalke a Madrid.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2015)

Questi del Real sembrano davvero scoppiati


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2015)

Cristiano è un vincente nato. Giocando male ha fatto una doppietta importantissima (alla faccia di quelli che dicono che fa solo gol inutili) e a fine partita stava nero per la sconfitta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La partita di stasera conferma che il Real non vincerà di nuovo la Champions. Il vincitore di quest'anno uscirà tra Bayern e Chelsea.



Io dico che la vincerà. Questo periodo negativo è capitato nel miglior momento possibile perchè sono soltanto a -1 dal Barca e in Champions hanno incontrato lo Shalke. Fra pochissimo torneranno a incantare.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2015)

Questi hanno praticamente vinto una Cl da 12 anni, hanno vinto 4 trofei quest'anno hanno fatto 22 vittorie e vengono bordati di fischi...

E noi PippInzaghi


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questi hanno praticamente vinto una Cl da 12 anni, hanno vinto 4 trofei quest'anno hanno fatto 22 vittorie e vengono bordati di fischi...
> 
> E noi PippInzaghi



Hai la memoria corta, bordate di fischi ad Ancelotti e ai suoi giocatori li abbiamo fatti anche noi


----------



## Snake (10 Marzo 2015)

devo dire che cristiano di testa è veramente mostruoso, ormai è la cosa che più impressiona del suo gioco, anche se sul secondo così come all'andata il citrullo di portiere che hanno i crucchi poteva evitare di andare a farfalle. Comunque sta partita non dice proprio nulla, sono in crisi si, come si suol dire ada passa a nuttat, la loro fortuna è che questo periodo di appannamento è arrivato nel momento in cui se lo possono permettere, fra 2 mesi sarebbe stato diverso, fra 2 mesi saranno al completo ed è più probabile che tornino la macchina da guerra di inizio stagione invece che continuare a stentare, poi quando passi turni del genere secondo me è sempre positivo per queste squadre, la storia del calcio è piena, forse avevano bisogno di tornare sulla terra dopo la prima metà di stagione...


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2015)

*sul web spopola l'hashtag #ancelottiveteya 
*pensa che tifosi questi qua* 

*


----------



## hiei87 (10 Marzo 2015)

Girando sui forum dei tifosi madridisti, mi ero accorto che in molti lo criticavano già il giorno dopo la vittoria della Champions, augurandosi un suo licenziamento. Adesso lo vorranno spennare vivo. 
Da un lato posso capire la loro rabbia. Una squadra del genere non può giocare in quel modo. Da un lato penso che, oltre ad essere poco riconoscenti, siano anche piuttosto ottusi, dato che il colpevole principale è palesemente il loro presidente. Se quest estate avesse lasciato com'erano attacco e centrocampo e avesse investito su qualche difensore buono, probabilmente sarebbe uscita fuori una squadra quasi imbattibile...


----------



## BB7 (11 Marzo 2015)

Comunque metà dei gol sono papere di Iker


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *sul web spopola l'hashtag #ancelottiveteya
> *pensa che tifosi questi qua*
> 
> *




Ci copiano con Poli i madrileni!

Prendessero loro Poli, così capiscono bene il vero significato dell'inutilità su un campo da calcio!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Marzo 2015)

I madrileni sono i più occasionali tifosi del globo terracqueo


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Marzo 2015)

Ridendo e scherzando lo Schalke l'anno prossimo sarebbe in prima fascia in Champions League 
(ma attualmente è al quinto posto in Bundes quindi non farebbe la Champions)


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Marzo 2015)

Madridisti


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Marzo 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Girando sui forum dei tifosi madridisti, mi ero accorto che in molti lo criticavano già il giorno dopo la vittoria della Champions, augurandosi un suo licenziamento. Adesso lo vorranno spennare vivo.
> Da un lato posso capire la loro rabbia. Una squadra del genere non può giocare in quel modo. Da un lato penso che, oltre ad essere poco riconoscenti, siano anche piuttosto ottusi, dato che il colpevole principale è palesemente il loro presidente. Se quest estate avesse lasciato com'erano attacco e centrocampo e avesse investito su qualche difensore buono, probabilmente sarebbe uscita fuori una squadra quasi imbattibile...



gli inutile sono loro che non sano nulla sul calcio, credono che devono vincere sempre cmq e questo non e cosi, come ogni anno mi auguro di tutto cuore che non vincano nulla e che Carlo lascie quella m


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Marzo 2015)

Se vogliono possiamo fare uno scambio alla pari Inzaghi-Ancelotti. Che razza di incompetenti.


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Marzo 2015)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Se vogliono possiamo fare uno scambio alla pari Inzaghi-Ancelotti. Che razza di incompetenti.



.


----------



## juventino (11 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *sul web spopola l'hashtag #ancelottiveteya
> *pensa che tifosi questi qua*
> 
> *



L'ambiente del Madrid è, assieme a quelli di Roma e Napule, il peggiore del mondo.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Marzo 2015)

La differenza tra i nostri giocatori e i loro.
Infuriati per i fischi loro. Totale apatia i nostri..
Della serie... I nostri giocatori si rendono conto loro stessi della totale incapacità di creare e fare gioco.


----------



## Theochedeo (11 Marzo 2015)

Mamma mia che schifo i tifosi del Real. Non meritano niente ed è anche colpa loro se il Real per per più di un decennio ha preso scoppole in Europa nonostante la marea di soldi buttati, in un ambiente come il loro è impossibile costruire un progetto a lungo termine.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Marzo 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> La differenza tra i nostri giocatori e i loro.
> Infuriati per i fischi loro. Totale apatia i nostri...



loro in campo hanno gente vincente gente con vergogna noi solo cacciallenatori..


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Marzo 2015)

Questi hanno vinto ieri il mondiale per club e l'altro ieri la Champions,e fanno sto casino?


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Marzo 2015)

Ci stanno i fischi, hanno preso dei gol assurdi. Ah e Casillas ormai è impresentabile.


----------



## patriots88 (12 Marzo 2015)

i tifosi del Real sono la razza più brutta di tifosi in assoluto.

hanno appena vinto la decima che da 30 anni vedevano con il binocolo, han vinto il mondiale per club, fino a gennaio han vinto 22 (VENTIDUE) partite di fila... cioè ci stà anche un calo, mica sono cyborg (poi mi pare abbiano pure modric e james inforunati) e si permettono di fischiare e contestare.

han fatto scazzare pure CR7. se a fine anno sia ancelotti che Ronaldo li sfancula voglio ridere.

patetici


----------



## mandraghe (12 Marzo 2015)

Mi auguro sia una sparata giornalistica, altrimenti sarebbe davvero una cosa assurda.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mi auguro sia una sparata giornalistica, altrimenti sarebbe davvero una cosa assurda.



Io lessi che Florentino voleva Zidane sulla panchina e che probabilmente Ancelotti è già in bilico da tempo


----------



## mandraghe (12 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Io lessi che Florentino voleva Zidane sulla panchina e che probabilmente Ancelotti è già in bilico da tempo



Se fosse vera sta cosa Perez, come tanti ricchi, mi sa che ha un leggero delirio di onnipotenza: della serie "nessuno è indispensabile tranne me".


----------



## mandraghe (12 Marzo 2015)

Che poi l'anno scorso Pablo Laso, allenatore del Real Madrid Basket, ha perso sia la finale di Eurolega (dove era strafavorito...), sia la finale scudetto contro il Barcellona (idem), eppure non l'hanno cacciato...non vorrei che verso Ancelotti ci sia una prevenzione: cioè che paghi il non essere spagnolo e quindi alieno dalle dispute territoriali che caratterizzano la Spagna.


----------



## de sica (12 Marzo 2015)

Peggio per loro se esonerano ancelotti. Al momento si trovano ancora in corsa per campionato e champions. Cambiare adesso significherebbe buttare la stagione. Se il real torna quello di fine anno, sappiamo tutti che potrebbe potenzialmente rivincere tutto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Questi hanno vinto ieri il mondiale per club e l'altro ieri la Champions,e fanno sto casino?


Invece noi siamo in coma vegetativo e i tifosi sostengono ancora Berlusconi e Bresaola.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Invece noi siamo in coma vegetativo e i tifosi sostengono ancora Berlusconi e Bresaola.



Noi ormai siamo rassegnati,facevamo molto piú casino anni fa quando stavamo meglio di ora


----------

